# Dragonfly profile



## orionmystery (Apr 11, 2010)

click for 1023 pixel version


----------



## Live_free (Apr 11, 2010)

I hate you.... 

I wish I had your set up for macro.. :/


----------



## John16 (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

Live_free said:


> I hate you....
> 
> I wish I had your set up for macro.. :/





John16 said:


> Beautiful



Thanks for the comments.


----------



## ucfjag (Apr 12, 2010)

Um, wow. That's amazing. lol




-Paul


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

ucfjag said:


> Um, wow. That's amazing. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Paul.


----------



## Formatted (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome! I don't quite understand your macro rig. What lens did you use?


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Awesome! I don't quite understand your macro rig. What lens did you use?



Thanks. Sorry, That was more like My Macro Rig - Then and Now. It's 40D, MP-E65 and MT-24EX.


----------



## Formatted (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, gonna see if anyone I know has one and if I can pinch it for a weekend. Great stuff!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Thanks, gonna see if anyone I know has one and if I can pinch it for a weekend. Great stuff!



You'll need proper lighting as well, at least a bracketed and diffused speedlight.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 12, 2010)

Just... WOW!

More please.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

cnutco said:


> Just... WOW!
> 
> More please.



Thanks, cnutco.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 12, 2010)

No problem!  Your macro is very enjoyable to look at.  I just saw the ants you posted...


----------



## NateS (Apr 12, 2010)

Incredible.  You've got to click the picture and view it large to get the full effect....awesome detail.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

cnutco said:


> No problem!  Your macro is very enjoyable to look at.  I just saw the ants you posted...



Thanks cnutco. I didn't post any ants though..only ant-mimics.



NateS said:


> Incredible.  You've got to click the picture and view it large to get the full effect....awesome detail.



Thanks Nates. I normally post 1024 pixel images to most forums.


----------



## dab_20 (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW. That just about sums it up.

Great job


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 13, 2010)

dab_20 said:


> WOW. That just about sums it up.
> 
> Great job



Thanks, dab_20!


----------



## tomhooper (Apr 13, 2010)

Really, really, nice.  Great job.


----------



## DigitalScape (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## wizang (Apr 14, 2010)

Amazing, love the detail show in the eye.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 14, 2010)

tomhooper said:


> Really, really, nice.  Great job.





DigitalScape said:


> WOW!!





wizang said:


> Amazing, love the detail show in the eye.



Thanks for the comments, much appreciated.


----------



## jackieclayton (Apr 14, 2010)

holy cow!!!!!  very national geographic.... in fact, i'd bet if you send this to them it'd get published!! nice!!!


----------



## F1RacerRR (Apr 14, 2010)

Simply stunning.   
Was it alive at the time ?  If so how on Earth do you set up the shot in time ?  
Sorry if that's a stupid question.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 14, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> holy cow!!!!!  very national geographic.... in fact, i'd bet if you send this to them it'd get published!! nice!!!





F1RacerRR said:


> Simply stunning.
> Was it alive at the time ?  If so how on Earth do you set up the shot in time ?
> Sorry if that's a stupid question.



Thanks, jackieclayton and F1RacerRR.

F1RacerRR - yes, it was alive. Very cooperative model.


----------



## whyknows (Apr 16, 2010)

Unbelievable...this is what we hope to be able to do one day...we are in awe!


----------



## Overread (Apr 16, 2010)

Someone got very close to a dragon! Very sharp result as well - was it by chance an image stack or is this a single exposure?


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2010)

whyknows said:


> Unbelievable...this is what we hope to be able to do one day...we are in awe!





Overread said:


> Someone got very close to a dragon! Very sharp result as well - was it by chance an image stack or is this a single exposure?



Thanks, whyknows and Overread.

Overread - yes, stacked from 2 shots in combinezp.


----------



## Sirrick (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW, congratulation!, incredible shot !!!!
what software are you using for stacked shots?

cheers!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2010)

Sirrick said:


> WOW, congratulation!, incredible shot !!!!
> what software are you using for stacked shots?
> 
> cheers!



Thanks, Sirrick. I used Combinezp. A freeware.


----------

